# Netfile with a subsection 45(2)?



## faline (Feb 10, 2011)

For the life of me I can't find this information.

does anyone know if you can NETFILE and still submit a subsection 45(2)?

Either way, how do you submit a subsection 45(2)? Is it a form? Or do you just type up a letter saying the property is still your principal residence and sign it?

Thanks in advance,

Fayefaline


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

This election is made by means of a letter to that effect signed by the taxpayer and filed with the income tax return for the year in which the change in use occurred.
CRA doc IT120, s.25


----------

